# Reinstall all pkg (NOT ports!) after update to 10.0-BETA2



## flageo (Oct 30, 2013)

How do I reinstall all packages? Since pkg doesn't have an "all" option, I invoked the following command and it's seemed to work well. But is there any more sophisticated way?

`# pkg info|cut -f1 -d" "|xargs pkg install -fy`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 30, 2013)

Try `pkg upgrade -fy`.


----------



## flageo (Nov 1, 2013)

thank you. It works!


----------

